# Router Review - Hitachi M12VC



## A_Sailor

I decided to do a quick review of my Hitachi M12VC router. I really lke this router and I think anyone who is looking for a great value router for their shop should seriously consider this Hitachi.





 




 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## knotscott

Nice job with the video. I've been really happy with mine too. It's very light, very quiet, well balanced and precise. I use mine for mainly hand routing, and kept this one specifically for dovetails over the PC690 and Bosch 1617, which were both heavier.


----------



## bofa

I got one last year at Lowe's on sale for around $90 and agree it is very smooth and easy to operate. I plan to keep this one unmounted for hand routing as well.


----------

